# Assisted Hatching



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi has anybody had assisted hatching when having FET?
Thanks xx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

no but we had it with fresh last cycle. 
actually i agreed it with embryologist and she did it. 
then i spoke to consultant and he said no need for me which i thought decent as it was extra income for them. 

they do it for raised fsh, older women, and a couple of other categories i've forgotten
good luck to you


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Anna was just wondering if it was better for frozen embryos? xx


----------



## spicemum (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi

I just wanted to wish you luck I noticed that you have I embie in the freezer.  I am currently on 2WW with 1 embie on board.  I too only had one (using sister's eggs).  The clinic were initially reluctant to freeze it as they knew I could not add to it as my sister was donating to me only once.  However they agreed after much persuasion- it would be the last chance to have a child that had some genetic connection.  It did survive the thaw and even managed to gain 2 cells indicating that it was viable- it was very nerve racking though!!  So good luck and I hope you've got a little fighter there.

Take Care

Spicemum XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi spicemum
Thanks so much for your reply it really gives me some hope as so scared  about it thawing! This is prob my last chance to have a child with any genetic connection, makes it such a massive thing doesn't it?
Wishing you tons of luck 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all ok...

I had my scan today in preparation for FET on Tuesday.... all is looking good, my womb lining is 8mm and i believe that is the requirement ready for ET ? My Doctor said that we are going to go with assisted hatching, i havent swatted up on this just yet and i wondered if any of you ladies could give me any advise or any success stories with said treatment....

thanks and love and luck as always to you all.........

bell xxx


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

any advice girls


----------



## suemay (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello,
We were advised to have AH, due to my age and having miscarried previously. Only took approx 10 mins for the embryologist to do before egg transfer. I think they use a laser to just break the shell, and help things on there way. Worked for us........... Good luck!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Bell,

I had assisted hatching with my FET and it worked!  I also had AH with my 2nd IVF and that also worked but ended in m/c.  For my 1st IVF I had 2 blasts put back and no AH and got a BFN so I'm a fan of 3 day transfer with AH.  My doctor advised AH due to my first tx being unsuccessful and my age - with FET he said that the zona might be a little tough due to the freezing process so AH might help.

Good Luck   

xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Bell

I have moved your post to here to see if you get some more responses  

Good luck

Emma


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok now i want to ask my Dr if he plans on doing AH.  I have 9 5day blast and he'll thaw two.  Can anyone give advice on whether i may have a better chance if he does AH.  He's never talked to me about that.  I also haven't seen my RE in like 2 weeks.  Every time i go in for my ultrasound he's not there.  My appts have been at 6am in the morning so, he's probably not in the office that early.  I have an scan scheduled for next Tuesday at 8am so hopefully he'll be there at that appt. and i can ask him about that.  I really want to maximize my chances this go round so i'm definitely going to bring that to his attention.  

I don't think it would hurt to do AH, will it?  If anything it would just help am i correct?  I'm just so confused right now about what's best.  My RE went against implanting more than two already so, i'm kinda nervous to ask about anything else but i can't be nervous.  It's my body and i want to do everything i possibly can to make this happen, if GOD willing because it's ultimately in his hands.


----------

